# HD Powder Dupe?



## Lavande (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi!

  	I adore MUFE's HD powder, not so much the price.

  	I've heard ELF has a dupe but haven't tried it- does anyone know of any lower price dupes?  I realize this might be one of those things that I will have to pay for because it seems to make my skin look amazing.

  	Thanks!


----------



## heidik (Dec 10, 2010)

I too heard that ELF was a dupe so i bought it and let me just say it is no where near the product that MUFE is... I actually gave it to my 5 year old to play with if that gives you any idea of what I thought of it.. I was really disappointed.


----------



## Lavande (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  I had a feeling there was just no way ELF could do what the MUFE powder does.

  	I love it so much, thanks !


heidik said:


> I too heard that ELF was a dupe so i bought it and let me just say it is no where near the product that MUFE is... I actually gave it to my 5 year old to play with if that gives you any idea of what I thought of it.. I was really disappointed.


----------



## laceydyan (Mar 7, 2011)

Coastal Scents actually has a dupe, I have both MUFE and CS and I actually reach for and use CS more than MUFE. It's really cheap too and you get ALOT, way more than MUFE.


----------



## supermodella (Mar 29, 2011)

I can vouch for CS's silica powder. It's literally the exact same thing (I've tried a sample of MUFE's, it's highway robbery) and you get a carton full of it for I think about $4, and it's perfect for setting makeup. However, I always have to make sure I blend it properly because it can show up in flash photography!


----------



## yardgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

supermodella said:


> I can vouch for CS's silica powder. It's literally the exact same thing (I've tried a sample of MUFE's, it's highway robbery) and you get a carton full of it for I think about $4, and it's perfect for setting makeup. However, I always have to make sure I blend it properly because it can show up in flash photography!



 	Thank you for this!


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, Sephora has a $15 container of the mufe hd powder. I have it and you get plenty of powder in there to last a long time. I have other powders like Ben Nye Banana Powder which is absolutely fantastic and the easiest thing to use. However, I have to always come back to the hd powder because of what it does to my skin.


----------



## Eisleyan (Nov 5, 2011)

I've tried both dupes, the CS Silica and e.l.f. Prefer the CS


----------



## mistress_murky (Oct 3, 2013)

I was really disappointed with the HD powder.  definitely gives off a white cast. And I blended the crap out of it.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 3, 2013)

mistress_murky said:


> I was really disappointed with the HD powder.  definitely gives off a white cast. And I blended the crap out of it.


  What camera are/were you using, and was the flash turned on? P&S camera flashes are stronger than ones on DSLRs. (It's not always your makeup that causes flashback/white cast.)  Anyhoo.  MUFE HD is silica powder. And yes, it's too expensive for what it is. It's why I always recommend just buying a full ounce (or more) from Coastal Scents or TKB Trading + a sifter jar, if you want that sort of powder; lots cheaper and you get more for your money.  e.l.f.'s adds dimethicone to the silica, to give it more slip (I have this powder and used to use it, and that's what I noticed).


----------



## lovingmakeup (Oct 4, 2013)

I have the oiliest skin on the planet... you can fry something on it...but I've been loving the Korres Mineral powder... does wonders!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 6, 2013)

I just picked up the MUFE powder for the first time at TMS Orlando...I don't know about dupes but I'm loving this stuff so far. I'm guessing it should last me a long time so I really don't know if the price is a factor (not even sure how much it costs full price or what I would pay for it with my MUFE backstage card). Haven't noticed any odd photography white cast though...so either I'm blending it perfectly or I am just being very light handed with it.


----------



## rabideloise (Nov 5, 2013)

For a good dupe, try Tarte's setting powder, the Smooth Operator Amazonian Clay Finishing Powder. It's a similar consistency but cheaper than MUFE. I think NYX has a silicone setting powder but I haven't tried that one.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 19, 2013)

NYX makes one - 100% silica (same as MUFE) and you get .21 oz for $10 as opposed to .3 oz for $38 (I think that's what MUFE is charging).


----------



## MmeSpark (Nov 24, 2013)

lovingmakeup said:


> I have the oiliest skin on the planet... you can fry something on it...but I've been loving the Korres Mineral powder... does wonders!


  I'll have to give this one a try!


----------



## sss215 (Nov 29, 2013)

mistress_murky said:


> I was really disappointed with the HD powder.  definitely gives off a white cast. And I blended the crap out of it.


  Have you tried their super matte powder? It comes is a variety of shades. #18 is my favorite. It's a very light yellow with a bit of a tan tint to it.  The super matte shade range is awesome, I love the smooth finish  it's setting powder and no flash back. It's very finely milled as well.


----------

